# Good source of yohimbine??



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Doesn't anyone know any good sources of yohimbine?

If anyone has used it at all and can recommend a good brand and a website where to buy it from?

Thank you


----------



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Doesn't anyone know any good sources of yohimbine?
> 
> If anyone has used it at all and can recommend a good brand and a website where to buy it from?
> 
> Thank you


hi misshayley, am afraid a dont even know what it is or what it does? not much use a know but am sure someone will help you out, cheers


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

misshayley said:


> Doesn't anyone know any good sources of yohimbine?
> 
> If anyone has used it at all and can recommend a good brand and a website where to buy it from?
> 
> Thank you


You can still get it on Amazon. I'll pm you a link now if I still have it.

**Edit

Just checked, they've removed it. Sorry.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

http://astronutrition.com/yohimbine-hcl-hplc-tested-for-potency-and-purity.html

There we go


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

I've run ECA before now and really liked the effects, is yohimbine HCL anything like / on the same level as ECA?


----------



## Adzzz (Jan 18, 2012)

OrganicSteel said:


> http://astronutrition.com/yohimbine-hcl-hplc-tested-for-potency-and-purity.html
> 
> There we go


Will it be pure Yohimbine?

As I've read its now banned in the UK.


----------



## iain1668 (Apr 30, 2006)

You'll struggle to get it through customs unless lucky.

Purchase via NZ would be the best option but at a slight cost.

The NZ door closes very soon as shortly the mail received from NZ will be checked as much as the mail from other countries.

You could try source a Rauwolscine based supplement that contains the superior source Alpha Yohimbine. Though after the massive fcuk up of the Oxy Elite caps being mass imported, customs are well on to Rauwolscine.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

UK based source is here:

http://www.phoenixnutrition.co.uk/shop/yohimbine-5mg/


----------



## Adzzz (Jan 18, 2012)

AnnesBollocks said:


> UK based source is here:
> 
> http://www.phoenixnutrition.co.uk/shop/yohimbine-5mg/


Have you used them yourself?


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Adzzz said:


> Have you used them yourself?


Picked up a bag of their Yohimbine this week and arrived in a day. Started 3 tabs a day spread out. Don't know what to expect as never tried it before but no visible side effects like shakes etc.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

I bought a full box of like 90 or 180 tabs not sure was months ago now but it only cost like £3.50 i will look for the website


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Adzzz said:


> Have you used them yourself?


Not yet but they were recommended to me by someone who had, used their DMAA powder (which is now delisted).


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

kev d said:


> hi misshayley, am afraid a dont even know what it is or what it does? not much use a know but am sure someone will help you out, cheers


Lmfao this made me burst out laughing :lol: strange guy


----------



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

gav76 said:


> weirdo


cheers for that mate


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I bought a full box of like 90 or 180 tabs not sure was months ago now but it only cost like £3.50 i will look for the website


Yes please!


----------



## juicejunkie (Sep 14, 2012)

RX cart 90 x 10mg yohimbine HCL tabs for £30 recieved mine in 2 days it was posted from within the UK


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

juicejunkie said:


> RX cart 90 x 10mg yohimbine HCL tabs for £30 recieved mine in 2 days it was posted from within the UK


Do u have a link?


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Sounds like a Japanese anime to me... :lol:


----------



## juicejunkie (Sep 14, 2012)

Sorry my mistake 30 tabs in a pot

http://rxcart.co.uk/28-buy-yohimbine-hcl-uk.html


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

misshayley said:


> Do u have a link?


look around on amazon that's where i got mine from Primaforce sells 90x2.5mg tabs for £6-£13


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

AnnesBollocks said:


> UK based source is here:
> 
> http://www.phoenixnutrition.co.uk/shop/yohimbine-5mg/


I've used these and they're good value for money!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

AnnesBollocks said:


> UK based source is here:
> 
> http://www.phoenixnutrition.co.uk/shop/yohimbine-5mg/


Using these myself currently. Working my way up to 15 Mg a day 2.5 Mg at a time.

No real notable sides as of yet but the most i've done is 5 Mg...


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Glad to see that phoenix gear is working out as I was looking around for ages to find a UK source till I was pointed in their direction. Haven't used them yet as I ended up doing an ECA stack instead of the ECY that I wanted to do as the info came too late and I was already into the cycle.

How are the love handles melting off for you lot with them?


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

today's only my 4th day so can't really comment, progress hasn't slowed or sped up a great deal but i am happy with how it's going... maybe i'll have more to report once i get to the full dose / further into the cycle.

Loved both of my ECA cycles, the energy is great. Hope it works out just as well for yourself!


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

staffs_lad said:


> today's only my 4th day so can't really comment, progress hasn't slowed or sped up a great deal but i am happy with how it's going... maybe i'll have more to report once i get to the full dose / further into the cycle.
> 
> Loved both of my ECA cycles, the energy is great. Hope it works out just as well for yourself!


Keeps us posted mate in these as I've started them too and just ordered for the mrs too. I'm taking 15mg a day with aspirin and cafene (coffee). No sides at all. Have added in a chesteze today.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Jiminy Cricket said:


> Keeps us posted mate in these as I've started them too and just ordered for the mrs too. I'm taking 15mg a day with aspirin and cafene (coffee). No sides at all. Have added in a chesteze today.


up to 10 Mg in 2 doses today, no sides, not sure if thats great or worrying....

I'm logging my progress by the way... http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/220529-first-time-yohimbine-experiment.html


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I've been looking for injectable yohimbine..can't find anything.

Helious contains clen, so don't really want that...

There's a thread on dats site about topical fat burners..interesting if the localized fat reduction actually works.

http://www.datbtrue.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?2564-Topical-Fat-Burners&highlight=transdermal+yohimbine


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> I've been looking for injectable yohimbine..can't find anything.
> 
> Helious contains clen, so don't really want that...
> 
> ...


Funny you should mention as my mate has picked this up today! Its not Helios so no clen.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

It says on the label for oral use only?


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> It says on the label for oral use only?


Yeah I saw that too a questioned it but they claim its for site injection. My mate did a couple of jabs yesterday.

If it was for oral then I don't know why they have put that kind of top on it where you peel foil sand have a rubber stop on to stick a needle?

I'm gonna see how he gets on first before trying it, I've also still got about 300 tabs left anyway and jabbing enough with peptides and GH as it is.


----------

